# ice cream left out overnight then refrozen?



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I just ate like 10 bites (ok, maybe 12?







) of some Haagen Dazs "five" (only 5 ingredients) mint ice cream that had been left out overnight. It had completely thawed, and I wasn't going to eat it but threw it in the freezer in case my DH might want it. I had him get me a new one tonight, but accidentally started eating the old one. It tasted a little funny, which is why I stopped

Should I be worried? Because I am a little bit


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried. If it was really bad your body WILL let you know! Luckily for us our bodies are designed REALLY well to filter out bad stuff and then get rid of it by any means necessary - albeit some ways aren't too much fun! Especially if the lid was still on, there probably wasn't too much foreign bacteria that got into it, you just have to worry about the dairy products curdling - which, IMO, won't stress the body out too much. In any case, it's not like you ingested something like tuna fish left out overnight.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not too worried about me getting sick, I'm just afraid of hurting the baby.

Yeah, the lid was on, as was the plastic seal.

Thank you for the reassurance.







It's been a long couple of days & I'm really needing the feedback at this point!


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I think any thawed and refrozen ice cream tastes funny, even if it was just left out long enough to get pretty soft, but not completely thawed. I'd bet that it was just due to the texture being so much different than it's supposed to be. Your taste buds are used to a lot of air being in it, and that air was gone. I'd try not to worry. (I'd fail, miserably, but that's because I'm a worrier.







I really don't think it was dangerous, though.)


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TortelliniMama* 
I think any thawed and refrozen ice cream tastes funny, even if it was just left out long enough to get pretty soft, but not completely thawed. I'd bet that it was just due to the texture being so much different than it's supposed to be. Your taste buds are used to a lot of air being in it, and that air was gone. I'd try not to worry. (I'd fail, miserably, but that's because I'm a worrier.







I really don't think it was dangerous, though.)

I'm a worrier too. It's worse when I'm pregnant.









But I also am really good at assessing & soothing others' worries, so I appreciate the fact that you admitted that you'd worry too but that you don't really think it was dangerous.







Thank you!


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

If you get food poisoning while pregnant, it's going to affect YOU. The baby should be fine.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

lol- I just did this the other night except i put the ice cream in the fridge. I woke up in the morning and was like, hmmm... that is not right. I just refroze it and it tasted fine. I did not even worry about it until I read this!







I really hope it's ok


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

at least it was refrigerated!









Yeah, I was hoping that food poisoning would be the worst-case scenario. I can handle that. I just have had a crazy week and was too exhausted to reason with myself.

Thank you, guys!


----------

